# Baratza Preciso



## eizanendoso (May 29, 2012)

Hey there! Was wondering if anyone could help me out for a bit? Been doing quite a lot of grinding on the grinder, and its recently begun to have this very fast-sounding and loud whirring sound while grinding - the grinding stops and no grounds come out but the motor keeps on going. I've followed the instructions here: http://www.baratza.com/troubleshooting/

Would really appreciate some help /:


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like burrs are touching, maybe.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Being the preciso expert that I am, could be gearbox problem.

If you have the version 1 gearbox (older models) I would say you may have damaged the motor plate and it's stopping the big cog inside the gearbox but drive shaft is still going round.

I'm probably wrong, so I would contact Baratza because they are fantastic company and have excellent customer service. They will definitely be able to assist but you may need to take your grinder apart.

They sent me the version 2 gearbox for free from the US.


----------



## eizanendoso (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate, that is exactly what they are doing at the moment. Thanks so much!


----------

